# ???????



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

first question can hedgehogs get colds second question how do you treat a cold or will it go away my hog has a super wet nose an sneezing some time lot like all the time


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgehogs can get upper respiratory infection (URI.). If you think your hedgehog has a URI he needs to see a vet asap as he will need antibiotics. URIs won't go away and if left untreated it will progress to pneumonia.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes they can get colds, but they're better known around here as Upper Respiratory Infection (URI).

No, they will not go away on their own. You need to get your hedgehog to a vet ASAP as time is critical, the vet can confirm a URI and then will give you antibiotics that I believe are usually given to the hedgehog for two weeks. If left untreated, the URI will turn into pneumonia, followed by death.

Signs of a URI is overly wet nose, sneezing, colored snot discharges. Typical signs of sickness is lack of appetite and activity. You said the hog has an overly wet nose and is sneezing a lot, so I'd put all my money on a URI.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

i ment not alot like only when i have him out he sneezzs an eats normal has steady food in take an to be truthful he's to fat he is one pound an he's only 9or10months if i take a pic of his nose an put it on here can you tell an he only has sneezin some times when he's out of his cage an a wet nose none of the other signs


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Since antibiotics don't help against viruses what happens if the cold they caught is viral? (I'm a little concerned because I have something terrible right now  ).


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

tonykunz said:


> i ment not alot like only when i have him out he sneezzs an eats normal has steady food in take an to be truthful he's to fat he is one pound an he's only 9or10months if i take a pic of his nose an put it on here can you tell an he only has sneezin some times when he's out of his cage an a wet nose none of the other signs


Often they wont have all of the symptoms Puffers described and still be sick. One of my hedgehogs had a URI twice and both times she only showed runny nose and very little sneezing.

Hedgehogs will go downhill extremely fast when sick. If he does have a URI he might be fine today but then extremely debilitated tomorrow. If you're not sure if he is sick in my opinion you should take him to see a vet asap. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

im just worried that i did some thing wrong cus the shelter i got him from seid he was checked by there vet two days befor i got him an nothing was wrong with him


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The fact that he's been checking by a vet doesn't mean he can't get sick. Do you have a heater for his cage?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

What kind of bedding are these guys on? I see its something wood from your other thread..

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8889&p=75349#p75349

Also, the floor is the coldest place for them in a house, its where the cold air dwells and drafts typically hug the floor.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

my room is at 80 to 74 at the lowst


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

tonykunz said:


> my room is at 80 to 74 at the lowst


If you mean general room temperature, the temperature at the floor can be colder than that. Everyone gets digital thermometers for their cages, such as the indoor/outdoor with the wire probe. Its best to know what the temperature is inside their cages, at their level.



Quilled1 said:


> Since antibiotics don't help against viruses what happens if the cold they caught is viral? (I'm a little concerned because I have something terrible right now  ).


Far as I know like many pets, hedgehogs don't catch what we humans get, I've never really read anything about them catching per say viral colds from someone (human) who had them. Just wash your hands before handling them and anything in their cage, and you should be fine.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

im using aspen an yesterday news bedding mixed an i never thout about the floor being colder an i have a temp thing in both cages an both r reading 78


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

78'F is a good temperature and aspen / yesterday news is the best you can do when it comes to wood bedding. Its hard to say, especially since they're somewhat new to you, but if you're really unsure, I would go with the vet, especially if you've had him for more than a week and the sneezing is something new.

Its not uncommon for a hedgehog to react to wood bedding (due to the dust in it) with a sneeze here and there, or even a somewhat wet nose. I have a girl who's nose is always wetter than my boy, and I think its more allergies due to the cats in the house. When I first got her, I thought it was a URI but monitored it, and it never changed. In the end its your judgement call, if the sneezing is something that has happened in the last day or so, I'd go to the vet, if its something he's been doing since you've gotten him, then I'd probably check a few other things.

You might try and get some fleece material and change him from wood bedding to fleece, and see if he stops the sneezing, as said wood can sometimes make them sneeze once in awhile. If you change the wood out for fleece and he stops sneezing, then its the bedding.

Other things you'll want to do is monitor their food intake and activity levels. Everyone does, as its usually the first 'signs' of sickness, hedgehogs are very good at hiding actual sickness, so we watch what they eat and how active they are. Food wise you can count kibble, some people use different methods (counting is the most common). I weigh my food out, some people count how many tablespoons they put in. You'll want to get a scale that can weigh grams, so you can monitor their weight. Some people hook up a pedometer to their wheels (a device for bicycles) so they can monitor how much their hogs wheel.

Hopefully that helps out, and if Nancy or one of the other admins comes in, listen to them, they are the experts. As said, in the end, its your call as their caretaker.


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

thank you i changed oscars cage ova i think hes happier


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice, fleece as said it what most people use around here, its soft on their feet, can look nice, the only downside is may be a little smellier just because the poop doesn't get buried in it, but basically you spot clean as much as needed, at least once a day, and roughly every 3 days change it out for a fresh liner. It also saves you money in the long run since you just wash and reuse the fleece.

Now, see if over the next day or so (even tonight) if he stops those here and there sneezes, if not, then I'd consider a vet visit just to be sure.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf sneezes when he first wakes up...usually 1 sneeze, sometimes up to 3. But he always has and it hasn't changed. Our mornings go like this: Morning Snarf HUFF HUFF SNEEZE oh for HUFF HUFF pete's sake SNEEZE bless you HUFF HUFF HUFF relax already HUFF HUFF HUFF jeez HUFF HUFF HUFF love you too HISS HUFF HUFF HUFF. Every day of my life.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Your new set up looks really good  Whenever it comes to URI symptoms though I would error on the side of caution, even if the only symptom is an overly wet nose. I know how you must feel though cause its hard when you first get them because it hasn't been long enough to determine what is normal for them. If its questionable I would take him in to be on the safe side. Even if it ends up being nothing then you will have peace of mind and not be stressed about a possible ailment and it won't be a loss because then you will know if you like the vet or if you want to look for others in case you need to see one in the future.

Hope it all works out


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said it well...if in doubt, see a vet or you'll never forgive yourself if you missed something. Snarf had a check-up - just for fun :roll: - two weeks after he moved in.


----------

